# Newborn cannot stand up



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

My Sugar had triplets this morning. two does and then her placenta.... then a little later, she had a buck and another placenta. I thought he was stillborn as he did not breath or move. I figured I would clean him and take him away when I saw a tiny movement in one of his legs. I cleared his airway and he still could not breath. I gave mouth to mouth and he started breathing although it was labored and he sounded very congested/stuffed up. I took him inside, cleaned and cleared anything remaining to block his air. He started crying and breathing (a little rattling going on but breathing). 

PROBLEM is he cannot stand up. He is is weak. I have no Bo-Se and am far from any vet at this time. I took him back out to momma and she cleaned a bit,and licked him when he cried out, but seems only semi-interested. I left him there for a bit and came in so she would not be so nervous. I am about to go out. If he is not standing, should I just plan on bottle feeding, If I can get him to feed? I tried to give him a little colustrum supplement from a syringe but his little mouth/jaw seemed to lock up as if he had some trouble swallowing? His first sister is fine, his second seems a little dazed but is up and walking.

Suggestions?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He really needs the colostrum and some Bo-Se. Hope more experienced breeders will chime in soon.


----------



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am going to try and get her to let me get some colustrum but she is being abnormally aggressive this morning. Trying to bite and butt when I get near the babies. Will the colustrum supplement from MannaPro work in a pinch?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..I would bring him in...give 1 cc of B complex orally..honey on his tongue to help wake his brain up...get his temp before feeding...101.5-103.5 is normal range...milk mom to get the much needed colostrum...srynge feed him colostrum once his temp is at least 100 degrees...not below...baby cant digest if his temp is low

if he his temp is low...warm him up first...put him on your lap and cover with large towel or blanket and use a blow dryer to heat the air of the "tent"..keep you hand under with baby so you know its too hot..do not blow air ON BABY..Just the air int he tent...stop and start heat as needed...once his temp is up to 100...feed him...

best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

replacer can help but will not provide needed antibodies mom has...try to get as much as you can...if its thick, mix with goats milk if needed to feed...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie up momma and smack her on the nose to quit, if she bites, this is for Does only, never do this with a buck. Or get a squirt gun and squirt her when she tries.
Biting and butting you is not acceptable. 
Tie her up up snug and tie up one of her back legs, the side you will be working from as well, so she cannot kick.
Try to teach the kid the teat. Hold the baby up to it if need be, I had to do that with a baby for 1 week before she was strong enough to stand on her own, even after Bo-Se. I also had a heat lamp out for her and went out every 2 hours to feed her momma's teat. Giving a Bo-se Shot will help. Goat Nutradrench may help too.

She needs fed to keep up strength and to keep warm. 

Make sure first the kid isn't sub temp, if under 100 degree's warm the kid up before feeding milk.

With syringe feeding, put your index finger in the mouth and feed very slowly at the back corner of the mouth the colostrum/milk. Move your finger slightly in and out but yet leaving your finger in the mouth, you want the suck action to start, when it does, try the kid on momma. It may take a few times but it does happen, tickle the tailhead area too.

When putting the kid on momma, open the mouth, put the teat in the mouth, squirt some milk in there, release kid, tickle tail head area, repeat until the kid gets interest. The kid may yell and fight but that is part of the teaching. Some are stubborn. Good luck


----------



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok, went out and his momma really just kind of left him on his towel and he was kinda wet and shivering. His momma fought me pretty good but I was able to get about 2 ounces of thick colustrum. I brought him in and took his temp- it is 96 degrees. He is now quiet and resting in a small box wrapped in a towel laying on an electric blanket (on low). He has been blown dry and I gave a him touch of honey as suggested. He would not let me open his mouth really, but I got it in anyway. He did lick it once. His head is still shaking.

I do not have any b-complex on hand right now. I have honey, Nutra-drench for Goats, Selenium/Vitamin E gel, Colustrum Supplement, and Power Punch on hand this very moment. This is the first time we have had any problems with a birth/kid.

How often should I check to see if his temperature is coming up?

Thank you for your help so far I am so appreciative- keep it coming!!


----------



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

His temperature has gone up to 100.3 as of now... and he is seemingly more alert and trying to stand. He is still in the box, wrapped, and lying on an electric blanket. For the first time he stretched and stood for a few seconds! Put a little more honey on his lips and he licked but still not opening to eat yet. I will keep trying. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

He needs to eat, you may need to be a little more aggressive with his mouth. Probably not the right way, but I sit on the floor with the baby between my legs facing away from me, then I open the little mouth and tickle with the nipple, let a drip or two and through the fighting, yes they fight then all of a sudden its like a light bulb goes off. FOOD!!! That is just what works for me, I'm sure others have suggestions as well, but really he needs to eat if he is warm enough.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Go ahead and give him the selenium/e gel. I don't use honey (didn't think you're supposed to give honey to baby mammals?), I use Karo syrup. You can try to force the doe to feed him...or...just milk her and bottle feed him. I give up too soon, probably, and just put them on a bottle. If mom's not mean to him, he can stay with the family even if she won't feed him. If not, you can train him to pee on a paper or go outside with the dogs (like I do). Somebody always wants a bottle baby, so if you don't plan to keep him, that may be an option, once he's taking a bottle well. Unfortunately, sometimes you have to wait for them to get REALLY HUNGRY, before they take the bottle. And, they like it surprisingly warm. I try to get as much colostrum in them as possible, then either goat milk or cow milk (from the store), with a little karo in the bottle. I don't use "replacer" so I can't give a recommendation on that. Good luck!


----------



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

His temp is finally up to 101.9!! He has stood up several times for about a minute or two each time. Still VERY wobbly though. I did as suggested and held him between my legs and put the nipple in his mouth. He drank the 2 ounces of colustrum I was able to get from his momma. He also was given 2ml of the Seleenium/Vitamin E gel. I realized I had some colustrum frozen from last spring and it is thawing right now. He is alseep again, so I will feed it to him as soon as it is ready (on a newborn schedule of course). 

Hopefully he will be ok. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay yay yayy!! Great job! Keep temp up, keep feeding on baby schedule. High five!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job!!..yes..feed him now...babies dont like their mouths open..he will fuss and scream..do it any way..lol...if you have a bottle use that ...heres a trick.....put honey on your finger...put far back on his tongue to stimulate sucking reflex. Do this a few times until he is sucking good...have honey on the bottle nipple and slip it in he will.taste the honey first then warm colostrum.....give an oz at a time..feel his tummy..you want it to feel firm flat tummy...sunken tummy needs more...too poochy is too much

Oops..miss read that..looks like you already are feeding him..good job!!


----------



## tonyas969 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your advice!!! He is up and walking around fine now. Eating on a somewhat regular schedule (he lets me know!). I took him out last night to his momma but she wanted nothing to do with him. Even tried butting him away like she does the other doe's babies... so he is inside in the laundry room in a small play area. He is wearing a tiny baby diaper pinned to a tiny t-shirt and doing fine. Guess he will be a bottle baby and probably be looking for a new forever home...


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Great job!! One other trick that we learned this year was when trying to feed them, start making the sucking noise. Someone here suggested it and we gave it a try... worked every time for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the kid is doing well. Sounds like you have a bottle baby.


----------

